# **Series 755 Concave 22" | BMW 750i by Nutek Forged Wheels**



## NUTEKWHLS (May 26, 2011)

Check out our Nutek latest design, Series 755 Concave 22" 9.5 front and 11.0 rear, center finish dark tint over brushed aluminum with chrome lip. Also available in 19" or 20" up to 12" width, see more of Series 755 Concave *here* :bigpimp:


----------

